#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Buriram - Ta Phraya National Park

## dirtydog

*Ta Phraya National Park*

*Buriram*
*Surin*

*General Information*

Tapraya National Park is close to Pang Sida National Park and is part of Phanom Dong Rak Mountain Range located in the eastern side lying towards the west. It covers 2 provinces, that is, *Sa Kaew* and *Buriram* Provinces.

*Geography*

The landscape is high mountains from Bantat Mountain range to Phanom Dong Rak Mountain range. It is the connecting point between Thailand and Cambodia. The highest peak is Pran Nuch Peak, which is about 579 m. high.

*Climate*

The weather in this area is usually influenced by southwestern monsoon and northeastern monsoon. In the period of southwestern monsoon from May to October, there is high humidity wind blowing from Andaman Sea and Gulf of Thailand causing rain in this area about 100 – 140 mm. of rain per year. And there is also Phanom Dongrak Mountain Range against the southwestern monsoon that causes heavy rain in the front and not much rain in the back. The weather consists of three seasons; the summer from February to April; the rains from May to October; and the winter from November to January. Approximately temperature is 39.8 degrees Celsius and the lowest temperature is 14.3 degrees Celsius.

* Flora and Fauna*

In this region there are fertile forests, most of which are mixed deciduous, dry evergreen and dipterocarp forest. Wild animals found are, for instances, mountain goat, deer, bear, warthog, monkey, red bull, and bull. Besides, there are various kinds of birds living in the park, such as minivet, blue magpie, parrot, and woodpecker.

----------

